# Goat milk soap/shampoo for dogs.



## anejit (Jun 10, 2014)

Hi everyone im a newbie here so im sorry if i sound stupid or ask stupid questions lol

I own a dog groomers in northern ireland and im looking into creating my own brand of shampoos /soaps for dogs.

I have never made soaps before but i keep goats and want to use their milk as the main ingredient. 

I want to start off small and simple. 

would anybody have a simple recipe for a soap bar and basic instructions? needs to lather up well and clean well  i want to keep it as natural as possible 

and a simple recipe and instructions for liquid shampoo? i know this one might be harder ? 

I want to try these myself and then maybe modify them with scents etc 

to get me started your help would be much appreciated 

Emma x


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

I use my regular soap formula for a dog shampoo bar. I scent it with essential oils that are supposed to help deter the fleas and ticks. So I think trying the walmart recipe posted above would be a good place to start. I have yet to delve into liquid soap.


----------



## anejit (Jun 10, 2014)

Thankyou Kathy I cant see the otehr reply but i got an email to sya there had been 2 replies but i searched the forum and found the walmart recipe, we dont have a walmart but i can find these ingredients in shops around me so going to give it a go


----------

